# Resisting the bottle



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I gave up drinking about 8 weeks ago. Today and yesterday have been pretty much constant cravings. It's pretty mind consuming stuff. Like, I know I don't want to drink, but it's all I can bloody think about!


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

sometimes I want to go out and drink..but then again I already feel fucked up and drinking just makes you feel more fucked up but you forget your sick...doesnt drinking making your DP feel worst?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

bixin said:


> sometimes I want to go out and drink..but then again I already feel fucked up and drinking just makes you feel more fucked up but you forget your sick...doesnt drinking making your DP feel worst?


I guess it was always a different kind of fucked feeling. Like it was dissociation on another level.

I never really experienced it as making DP worse. If anything it relaxed me and things felt much easier.

Overall though it definitely made me feel less good. Like the day after the DP was often worse.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

It seems that journaling is the best way to combat cravings.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Damn this is tough. It's been constant for almost 3 days now.

I guess it's a bit of distraction from the DP!


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Fucking bollocks shit, I fucking relapsed.

It feels AMAZING to drink, but I am very disappointed in myself at the same time. A weird combination of feelings going on right now.

I think I need to get some Campral from the doctor so I can finally kick this habit.


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> Fucking bollocks shit, I fucking relapsed.
> 
> It feels AMAZING to drink, but I am very disappointed in myself at the same time. A weird combination of feelings going on right now.
> 
> I think I need to get some Campral from the doctor so I can finally kick this habit.


Hopefully your're able to get some kind of help you need have you tried AA? hang in there.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

bixin said:


> Hopefully your're able to get some kind of help you need have you tried AA? hang in there.


Yeah I think I am going to have to get some professional help with this one


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> I gave up drinking about 8 weeks ago. Today and yesterday have been pretty much constant cravings. It's pretty mind consuming stuff. Like, I know I don't want to drink, but it's all I can bloody think about!


Well you can try setting limits for yourself, like only once or twice a week...


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> Well you can try setting limits for yourself, like only once or twice a week...


I very strongly dislike your avatar


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I just saw the original video and now I think it's OK lol

Outside of context I thought that guy doing that wrestling shit was the bully!


----------

